# Mini Goats in Australia



## rabrag (Nov 27, 2009)

Can anyone please tell me if Mini Goats are available in Australia, and if so where I could start looking. 
Thanks.


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

I think they'd have pygmies, but I know that there isnt any nigerians. Keren has been researching on importing Nigerians from USA to AUS but it seems near impossible. :shrug:


----------



## rabrag (Nov 27, 2009)

Thanks. But have you any idea of who else I could contact who may know, either in Australia or Keren? 

I have one goat, a lovely Boer girl 12 weeks old who I got at 1 day old and am hand-raising because her mother rejected her.


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

quick yahoo search results:

Bouncing Hooves: Austrailian Mini Goat Stud
http://www.miniaturegoats.com.au/index.html

Austrailian Miniature Goat Breeders Association:
http://www.miniaturegoatbreedersassociation.com.au/
*this site has member links, breed information, show schedules, etc

Apparently they only have one breed of mini goat- "Austrailian Miniature Goat".

:sun:


----------



## Gumtree (Aug 15, 2009)

I'm a Queenslander  
some of the webs have been mentioned 
also if you Google search Australian mini goats, you pick a fair bit up , hope this helps

www.miniaturegoatbreedersassociation.com.au
www.australianminiaturegoat.com.au
www.myminiaturegoats.com


----------



## rabrag (Nov 27, 2009)

Gee, why didn't I just Google???  Christmas must have fried my brain! Thanks, I will check out those sites.

The other point though is that it would have been helpful if someone already knew of a good breeder to get a nice healthy one from, I have bought animals before which have brought a big parcel of trouble with them, poor things.


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

Keren's friend has Pygmies...Maybe ask her?


----------



## rabrag (Nov 27, 2009)

I am very new on this site, I have no idea who Keren is or how I would contact her. This is I think only my 3rd or perhaps 4th post!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Keren is a moderator on here but she is away at the moment but you can try contacting her via email.

go to the index screen - you will see her name in purple and then you can click on her name, then click on the email option under her profile


----------



## Plumbago (Jan 21, 2008)

There is no known pedigree Pygmy or Nigerian goats in Australia. 
Paton Park Stud in Queensland, had a beautiful short stocky fellow who's desendants are believed to have come from a small circus and maybe pygmy heritage and rightly so, as he certainly had all the characterisics. 
Sadly Bandit has passed on, but alot of his siblings and breeding genetics have been used in development of the miniature in Australia.
There are many of us passionate goat breeders who are now establishing the Australian Miniature Goat in Australia who would love to be able to bring the Pygmies and N/Dwarfs over this way. Several goat breeders have researched into importing livestock or semen and embryos, but it is very difficult, not to mention the cost factor.
The Miniature Goat Breeders Assn is a wealth of information and excellent website and Association. 
Address - http://www.miniaturegoatbreedersassociation.com.au/ 
On the website is a list of registered breeders in Queensland and the other states in Australia, also giving access to details of contacts and their websites of their studs which you would be able to view.


----------



## rabrag (Nov 27, 2009)

Thanks Plumbago, that is a very helpful and interesting site & just what I needed! It is interesting to see how they are developing their own lines of miniature goat here in Australia.

How small do miniature goats usually grow to (not only the ones being developed in Australia)? And where is the height measured to e.g. shoulder? head?


----------



## Plumbago (Jan 21, 2008)

Hi Rabrag
You are more than welcome. 
I am a registered breeder with the Miniature Goat Breeders Association in Australia and we recognise four types of miniature goat, which are predominantly based on ear type.
The Elf - short ears, Pixie -upright ears, Munchkin - folded ears and Nuwby - pendulous ears.
Pure-bred status is acheived when the animal meets the breed standard requirements and has five generations of 'miniature' breeding behind it. The animals are registered and developed under the strict guidelands and rules of the Australian Miniature Goat Registry and the Miniature Goat Breeders Association or the Australian Miniature Goat Association in Australia. 
All animal's heights are recorded at different growth rates and the animal vet inspected when required and records and registrations held with the Australian Miniature Goat Registry.
I am a breeder with the Miniature Goat Breeders Association and the ruling for purebred status
is Does 57centimetres(22") (ideally 53.5cm-21") and Bucks 60centimetres(23.6").
We do now have purebred stock in Australia and animals that are awaiting the three year and four year height and vet inspection to qualify for purebred status. 
Alot of breeders are now acheiving these heights and smaller and are par-taking in shows and promotion of their animals with Miniature Goat Judges, fully qualified and now recognised in the goat show ring in Australia.
Very exciting especially with all the hard work by the founding members of the Miniature Goat Breed. The miniature goat has been developing in Aussie for approxiamately ten years with all data and records kept officially with the Australian Miniature Goat Registry.
Animals are measured at the shoulder.


----------



## rabrag (Nov 27, 2009)

Thanks again.

I read all that on the MGBA site also a couple of individual breeders' websites I looked at. Very interesting. I noticed that some of the adults held now, coming up to the 4-year measuring, are quite substantially below the range given. I thought the reason for placing those limits a little high were good. I was involved in developing a different breed of rabbit too ...... available overseas but not in Australia then ........ so I understand both the challenges and the satisfactions. 

I thought height would probably be measured to the shoulder.

Incidentally, I only learned today the approximate weight I can anticipate my current female pet Boer goat could get to, and I am flabbergasted! 80-100kg! O my gosh! Right now, at 4 months old, I would like her to stop growing instantly! 

I am looking for a young female miniature goat companion for my goat. Can you tell me what State you are in and which type/s you breed? Perhaps PM me?

Thanks
Maureen


----------



## Plumbago (Jan 21, 2008)

Hi Maureen
I am in Western Australia -- which town and state are you in? 
I correspond with the other breeders all over Aussie, so can certainly recommend a breeder to you.
Regards Chris


----------



## rabrag (Nov 27, 2009)

Why did I not recognise the name? I am in WA too and was admiring your site yesterday! But according to your site you only have males? I'll email you.

Maureen


----------



## Plumbago (Jan 21, 2008)

Hi Maureen
Are you looking at the right website? 
On website some of my does are listed...I do have breeding does and bucks ...
Received your email and I will be in touch when home from holiday.
Chris
Plumbago, Western Australia


----------

